

Discourse.ubuntu.com Is Here, Dive In - makepanic
http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/11/18/discourse-dot-ubuntu-dot-com-is-here/

======
thatthatis
Hopefully this means we will get some Ubuntu engineering talent flowing into
emberjs as a result of this.

